# Meet the World, Chesney!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, as you all know, Jon and I have been trying to rescue a cocker spaniel for quite a few weeks now. We were approved, and then a series of nfortunate events caused four dogs to slip through our fingers. Very frustrating. 
Well yesterday we went to four shelters, looking for a medium sized dog to bring home. No luck. Nothing seemed to click. When we got home, Jon browsed CL and there was an ad for a three month old female cocker puppy. The people were idiots and got a puppy a month ago and their landlord said she has to go. We went "just to look at her" but we all know how that goes with puppies!! We were looking for an adult, but she had us wrapped around her paws after a few minutes. We brought the other three to go meet her and it went about as expected, they got along, and we brought her home. 
Grissom is totally oblivious to the fact anything may be different around here, Champ is doing his usual "ignore the new dog for two weeks" routine, and Annie... well, we're working on some jealousy issues, but overall they're doing well. 
She let us sleep through the night last night, not one peep from her crate, and her previous family said she was not crate trained, nor had they had ANY luck potty training. She hasnt had any accidents yet, but she's gone outside quite a few times. They had her on Nutro puppy, and her poop last night was honestly more than what annie poops... it was huge, and semi soft, and rancid. But she had a raw chickie dinner last night, and this morning she's totally solid. 

ANYWAY, sorry for the super long rant, MEET CHESNEY!!










She fit right in like she's been here forever. Adjusting so wonderful.










She LOVES toys. loves. 










Dis world put her for me?! I think so!










Wait... you mean I'm a dog?!


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

Aaaaaaaawwwwww she is adorable I'm glad you found a puppy hopefully that makes the disappointment from earlier a distant memory. I'm so happy for you. Looks like she is enjoying her chicken. I have been toting with the idea of giving raw meat sometimes to add protein, but my understanding is don't mix it with kibble is that right?


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Yay! I am so glad you got a lil pup :biggrin: She is just adorable. 
did you see the link I posted a while back? It's a cocker spaniel's doggy blog-real cute!
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/2481-really-cute-dog-blog.html


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

dogtrainer1507 said:


> Aaaaaaaawwwwww she is adorable I'm glad you found a puppy hopefully that makes the disappointment from earlier a distant memory.


Thanks so much! She's not Taco, but ya know, she's pretty darn neat. We were looking for an adult male, and she's a female puppy, but I think we can make do with that. haha. 
We really wanted to rescue, and while I'm certain she would have found another home before having to be taken to the shelter on Friday (landlord gave her a week to rehome the puppy) I still feel good about it. The only issue I really have with it, is she originally came from a pet shop, but I had a really good conversation with her about puppy mills and she at least acted like she had no idea they were that bad, so hopefully she learned something. I guess her irresponsible decision led a great puppy to us, and a learning experience with her. 




dogtrainer1507 said:


> I have been toting with the idea of giving raw meat sometimes to add protein, but my understanding is don't mix it with kibble is that right?


That's right. Feed in seprate meals, and you should be fine. I used to mix pre-made raw with kibble before I knew any better, and I never had an issue, but still.. rule of thumb is not to mix. 






g00dgirl said:


> did you see the link I posted a while back? It's a cocker spaniel's doggy blog-real cute!
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/2481-really-cute-dog-blog.html


Thanks for posting that again, super cute!


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Aww Chesney you are adorable! You are just what your mom, dad, and siblings needed!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She's adorable! Sometimes things just work out different then what we expected but they work out in the end. It's karma I guess.....or whatever you want to call it. 

I wouldn't fret too much on her being a pet store puppy. My first chow came from a pet store (years and years and years ago, before I knew better). She had problems but ended up being my longest lived chow of all of them and if I had fed her better she might not have had any of the health problems that she did have. I think your pup will be just great. I love her name, too. I always have trouble thinking up unique dog names.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

She's a cutie patootie!! She will soon realize she "Struck Gold" with you guys as her Pawrents!
Hopefully you didn't jinx it, and you continue to get a full nights sleep.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

man she's SO cute!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Very adorable!!! Congratulations!!! :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Very cute!

I have to say I am excited to see how a raw fed cocker will turn out!
We always see these kibble disaster cockers with ear/eye/skin issues up the wazzu!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww, what a total cutie!! Congratulations, CorgiPaws!

Richelle


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

CorgiPaws!
When is this cute little girly going to make it into your sig pic?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> CorgiPaws!
> When is this cute little girly going to make it into your sig pic?


*gasp!* I forgot about that. Editing time!!
Geeze, size restrictions and all my animals make their pictures so itty bitty.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I love it!

Looks great.

Remember, take as many pictures as you can before she grows up!

p.s. I JUST saw the husband thing! LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG!!! She has such a sweet face...I love how innocent she looks...good job picking out a good one!

More pictures please :biggrin:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

SOO Cute!! I am a sucker for parti cockers (if thats what they are called). There was the cutest, sweetest one in Jemma's obedience class at petsmart and I fell in love!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Seeeeeee, things always have a way of working out for a reason! You were meant to get this adorable puppy!


----------

